# Picking Up Snake



## Khronoz (Jun 12, 2017)

Another beginner here. How would i go about picking up my pet snake when hes wrapped around a branch. Also, any tips for picking him up in general?


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 12, 2017)

Unless it's absolutely essential, leave it alone if it's wrapped around something. If it's moving around, or coiled up, confidently but not too quickly move your hand to grab it. As a newbie, you might get the occasional strike out telling you to leave it alone. You need to be able to judge when you can pick up your snake, and the occasional lash out strike is worth it in the learning process. If it always lashes out, or tries to run away, pick it up anyway. It should calm down once out of the tank.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Scutellatus (Jun 12, 2017)

If you do want to remove it from something that it is coiled around then pick up the part that is free with one hand, use slight pulling on the free part and 'tickle' the part that is coiled with the other hand. Light gentle touches on the coiled part usually get it to release and it should slowly uncoil. Don't use too much pulling force on the free part when doing this, you don't want to force it to release.
In regard to general handling, I prefer to use a hook to pick up my snakes as I feed them in their enclosure so it prevents any mistaken feeding response.


----------



## Wokka (Jun 12, 2017)

sometimes its easiest just to move the branch with snake attached.


----------



## Khronoz (Jun 12, 2017)

Ahh ok thx. Just had a little trouble getting him inside a temp cage for when i deep clean the enclosure

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 12, 2017)

In that situation, you can pick him up, and anything he might be holding onto.


----------



## caz2y5 (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm working on this right now. I've learnt quite a bit on how to judge my snakes mood and learned when the best time to pick it up is. its just something you have to do by feel. and i still have to spend five minutes psyching myself up to actually reach in and pick him up.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jun 16, 2017)

I use the drop in perch brackets used in bird aviaries so you can just lift them out real easy with the snake attached, very useful with GTP's


----------

